# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BD Tren Depot/ New Style

## lzicc

Guys, I just got this in. What do you think, legit? This has the new color caps and the new color stopper as shown on British Dragons site, but if you look at the lid, it says DEPOL instead of DEPOT. What do you think? THX.

On the BD site, they are still showing the old style and color cap so that makes it a little harder for to determine if they are legit.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Ill bet you cant say..

HEXAHYDROBENZYLCARBONATE 5X FAST!!


Its real bro, enjoy!

----------


## lzicc

I'll bet your right. Thanks bro. 




> Ill bet you cant say..
> 
> HEXAHYDROBENZYLCARBONATE 5X FAST!!
> 
> 
> Its real bro, enjoy!

----------


## juicy_brucy

Watch out for the "tren temper". Tren works better than anything, but it makes you moody as hell.

----------


## Seajackal

The trenabol DEPOL detail was commented by me when RET first
posted the new tops, BTW RET himself foned BD telling about their
horrible mistake and he told that they would solve the spelling prob.
Nice Parabolan bro, if you can get a hold of tri-trenabol try this shit
and be ready for a huge roid rage cuz it's 150mg/ml of 3 trenabols
blend. Good luck Izicc! BTW did you quit de****g with that source
you told me once in the past? Just wondering...he went bad.

----------


## lzicc

Thanks for the info. That helps out alot. I was a little concerned about the mispelling, but you seem to know about the issue which is good. 

Yea, had to change. Too much negative talk lately. 

I am going to try the Tri next. This will be my first experience with Tren . I am a little worried about the rage though. I am going to start off on a low dose and work my way up, just in case. 






> The trenabol DEPOL detail was commented by me when RET first
> posted the new tops, BTW RET himself foned BD telling about their
> horrible mistake and he told that they would solve the spelling prob.
> Nice Parabolan bro, if you can get a hold of tri-trenabol try this shit
> and be ready for a huge roid rage cuz it's 150mg/ml of 3 trenabols
> blend. Good luck Izicc! BTW did you quit de****g with that source
> you told me once in the past? Just wondering...he went bad.

----------


## Retabolil2

> Thanks for the info. That helps out alot. I was a little concerned about the mispelling, but you seem to know about the issue which is good. 
> 
> Yea, had to change. Too much negative talk lately. 
> 
> I am going to try the Tri next. This will be my first experience with Tren. I am a little worried about the rage though. I am going to start off on a low dose and work my way up, just in case.


No matter what they say on the top if it comes from ***  :Smilie:  new Trinabol150 is awesome drug! better and stronger than anything else. Ultimate all purpose steroid .

----------


## lzicc

Yea, if this tren e goes well, tri-tren is going to be next. After all the reading I have done on tren, it sounds like I'll never go back to anything else.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Me love how i look on tren . I do want to try some of that trinabol 150 in the future..

----------


## ajfina

> Me love how i look on tren. I do want to try some of that trinabol 150 in the future..


me too me too
only i hate about trenb is the side effects ,body temp goes up up like crazy, 
guess with tri trenabol u don't have do the ED shots right , i think is like 3 shots a week or so?

----------


## juicy_brucy

I think I might invest in some tren this week. Any Ideas? I was thinking of trying out some nupham. Heard it is choice quality. I think I might want to try some trinabol as well. Can't decide. Any ideas men?

----------


## juicy_brucy

I gotta get some of that Trinabol.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Aj, yea the sides do suck. It killed my sexdrive last time i used it, but i looked great. That is the only reason I might not use it again, my girlfriend wouldnt like that very much..  :7up:  Who knows what the future will hold..

----------


## ajfina

> Aj, yea the sides do suck. It killed my sexdrive last time i used it, but i looked great. That is the only reason I might not use it again, my girlfriend wouldnt like that very much..  Who knows what the future will hold..


Totally DUDE  :LOL:  
I know trenb make me look great a simple test enant and trenb cycle i did,it was one of my best i looked great (i look great now too  :AaGreen22:  )

TRI TRENABOL is my next one

----------


## toolman

what dose and injection schedule do you shoot this tri at?

----------


## ajfina

> what dose and injection schedule do you shoot this tri at?


I'm wondering that too, i think is 2 or 3 time per week

----------

